
How Google fought back against a crippling IoT-powered botnet and won - andreisambra
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/02/how-google-fought-back-against-a-crippling-iot-powered-botnet-and-won/
======
bruce_one
> The site soon went dark after Akamai said it would no longer provide the
> site with free protection, and no other DDoS mitigation services came
> forward to volunteer their services.

Seems like an odd comment based on Cloudflare's standard free offering?
(Unless they declined to help in some way? Or I missed something...)

